# Who's Showing Pinto this year?



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Next week I'm hauling 6 horses over to the Tacoma Unit for the first Pinto Show in our area! I'm excited. Last year I just went with the group to watch but this year I'm taking Legacy! This time she's getting registered Pinto this time and just camping out with the rest of the gang and we might add one class to see how she does with everything. During the May and August show she'll be participating though! 

OH! and I figured out the silliest cure for hard feather stains! MUDDY WATER!!! My trainer and I took Caleigh, Legacy and her eventer and went schooling today. Caleigh went over her hopeful level jumps perfectly (She does not go higher than that because of joints). Legacy did her BN jumps perfectly. Then over to the water obstacle. They went in dirty, splashed around and came out cleaner that I've ever gotten them. I've been buying expensive purple shampoos and all along all I needed to do was jumping them in and out of water obstacles! Seriously...sparkling white.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice and I hope you do well at your show. I don't show Pinto but show ARHA with my APHA mare. Good luck.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you and good luck to you! I'm excited! I've never shown Pinto before but I did jump for 3-4 years before stopping for a while. I just started back up with Legacy and I had my vet check Caleigh when I got her in 09' and OK'd hopeful size up to 3 times a week. Caleigh loves it and I completely forgot until today. haha. The main goal today was getting her to run through the water, I wasn't expecting her to jump the bank but when I did I remembered she knew how. haha


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sweet. I have a yearling that loves to jump things. I may try my hand at jumping with her. She is a solid Paint though.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I show pintos  My mare Tess is a pinto and shows heaps od promise in the show ring.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Legacy got 6 grand champions in her utility halter class! She beat the stallions that were in with her! And then she got 4 firsts 1 second and 1 third placings for her color class! I'm so proud of her!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh my that is awesome. I have my first show of the year with Cutter. I hope to do alright.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

sea water is the best thing for white legs!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sea water? That is strange!! Good old glow white, baby power and/or chalk works well for me lol.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I take Reeco for a paddle in the sea before a show, seems to get the inground stains out! luckily I live 10 mins drive from the beach!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That sounds fun!! You see, I live about oh 2 hours from the beach and it is not as if I am old enough to drive lol


----------

